# got my water sprite planted in my con fry tank



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

here he here he ,, finaly i got every thang under way got my grass finaly growing runners or mabe roots and the dum ass fish shop frigged up my water sprite to the point ware i had to let it float and chop it all up and re-plant it i made like 20 plants out of 2 small water sprite plants....here is my 10g tank covered....


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes that Ceratopteris really grows fast, doesn't it.

Harry


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Lookin pretty good... raising cons is def. fun... feed them well and do good water changes and you can get some great growth rates out of them.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Share with us your specs, and what you dose, how often, and any other helpful tidbits of info


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i was useing a 25g tank and i was puting 1 cap full of each product about 3 times a week almost $100 worth of fertz here thay go in order
#1floursh
#2excel
#3iron
#4nitrogen
#5potassium
i know there just the basics now help me out dippy ole pal....
to get good growth under 14w in a 10g how would you dose?????
planting is fun ,, unless you got a pair of jacked up cons in the tank breeding...
i aint got no co2 nothin fancy like that um runing to many plugins as it is
and what do these products do???um thinkin bout bying more soon
floursh trace
phosphorus


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> to get good growth under 14w in a 10g how would you dose?????


First, I love the flourish line micros(comp, and iron) But you can save tons of $$ by getting the gregwatson.com phosphate, nitrate, and potassium.
The initial cost is high, but they last forever. If you are growing hearty, easy to grow plants, and you do not plan on going with harder plants, you could go ahead and get the gwatson CSM+B, and iron chelate as well, and scrap the expensive Flourish line altogether.
14w over a 10g, I would dose 1ce a week, after waterchanges. I would dose 4-5ml's comp, iron, + nitrate.. and 2-2.5ml phosphate. 
2.5-3ml potassium.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what a bout liqud carbon? excel?
floursh?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

cueball said:


> what a bout liqud carbon? excel?
> floursh?


1.4wpg, you could use excell, but not completely necissary, because the light is on the low side.

Flourish? Do you mean F comprehensive? I addresed that.. and gave you an alternative with the gwatson.com CSM+B


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

here is the same tank with all my plants in it,,,,i packed her full thinking i can out do the alge
by puting the short plants round the edges of the tank i figgaed i cout give the tall stuff more growing light


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking good but where is the fish?


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats a greatly aquascpaed tank you got there mate, water quality looks a bit cloudy/ off but it could just be the photo quality or the fact that im still half asleep. Great job!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> here is the same tank with all my plants in it,,,,i packed her full thinking i can out do the alge
> by puting the short plants round the edges of the tank i figgaed i cout give the tall stuff more growing light


thay are only week old convicts but you can see a few to the right on that rock


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres the plants

java moss 
java fern
some grassy lookin stuf i found by the brook and it took ahole growing great after i got fertz looks kinda like dwarf hair grass um gonna pick tons of this stuff next summer,,its real hardy for grass
money wort in the center thats the tall est one 
in front of that you be my guest cuz i dont know
and pretty much the rest is pepered with tiny water sprite plants 
o and i got a mondo grass plant with a baby shoot growing off it and i havent picked a yellow leaf of in in 3 months it seemed to ajust with lots of fertz in the water.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> and what do these products do???um thinkin bout bying more soon
> floursh trace
> phosphorus


Glad I looked at that again.
You need to keep .5-2ppm phosphate in your water... I suggest a cheap test kit, and either the Flourish phosphorus, or gregwatson's.
Again, you can save tons of $$ with greg's stuff. You only have to mix it, and bingo, huge savings.

But anyway, adding phosphate can help plant growth in your setup.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok i got this growth now i wonder how tall money wort can get outa water befor it drys up?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

All my plants die when they grow out of the water because I have a lid over my tank, and they get cooked from the lights lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

here a few weeks later up date,,, my money wort-worth what ever its called is a inch outta the water what should i do?? it seems to be healthy,,,

ok i want to start getting smaller plants could someone list a few that wont got over 8 inchs,,? thanks injoy and you might even see some cons in there there is 80 in the tank someware.

i dont think my tanks doin to bad and um learning a ton of stuff you can only learn if you try it

by the way my camera sucks donkey doo doo,, um getting a new one for christmas,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> my money wort-worth what ever its called is a inch outta the water what should i do??


You can trim them if you want to. Just clip the bottom stems off, and replant. 


> ok i want to start getting smaller plants could someone list a few that wont got over 8 inchs,,?


there are some grassy plants like Pygmy chain sword, E tenellus 'micro', Blyxa japonica that should stay that small. Sometimes I trim smaller leafed stem plants shorter at the hight that I want them as well.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

would any one know what to call the brod leaf planty to the right? its eazy as pie to grow


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

cueball said:


> would any one know what to call the brod leaf planty to the right? its eazy as pie to grow


I would need a clearer and closer pic, but it seems to be a sword from the Echinodorus genus.


----------

